# XXI       ;-(((

## saletell

21     
!!!      !!!!  
    ?   , ,     : 
 20:55,     !   ,            ,       !!! 
             ?!!    ,         ,   "    ",     ?!!!!   -       -  ?!!!!

----------


## fabulist

,     ,         .   ,    .

----------


## admin

*saletell*,   ?

----------


## Enter

> ,         ,   "    ",     ?!!!!

      .   ,      ,      ,     ,   .      .  
       ,   ,      ,  , -    .  
    ,       .  ,      ( +3 ).  .   ,     , -    " ".           (     ). ,     ,       .  ,    ,   ,    . ,   15-20   ,            (, 35 -  -   ).     ,     .

----------


## saletell

> ....     ( +3 ).  ....

      ?!!!     ,        
,   ""      !        !   ?!!      ,   10    ,    ,     ,          ?!! 
      !!! -!   .    ,              -     ! ,  !

----------


## Enter

> !!! -!   .    ,              -     ! ,  !

     .      (, ). 
         ?   ,   ,     ?         ,      .

----------


## saletell

> ,    ....    .

        ,  ,         ,    !  .   !         !  .       .   
,    ,   ,    : ?
 :      ))  , "    ",      " "

----------


## Enter

> .

      ,       (  , , , , ,    ).     .      .  
      ,  "",    ,         , - .

----------


## fabulist

> !  .

      볺   ,    .  

> 

       .        .

----------


## saletell

> ?   ,   ,     ?         ,      .

     ,              !!!  ,                !     ,     .  ,   ,  ,      (    ),        -,     ( )       

> 볺   ,    .

         ,        

> .        .

        " ",    ,

----------


## fabulist

> -,     ( )

   ,      .  , ,    ,     . ,      .   

> ,

  1505
    ..."", ""...   .  .

----------


## Enter

> ,              !!!

         24    ( ).        ,    .  ,        ,        ,    ,      ,    ,     ,      ,         , ..    ,             

> ,  ,      (    ),        -,     ( )

       .   ""      ,   ,     ,  ""     . ,       ,         .

----------


## saletell

> ,      .  , ,    ,     . ,      .

          !       50-    ,         22    68 ,                   58      . ,          : , , !!!   

> 24    ( ).

   ,                 ! , ?!!!

----------


## Enter

> " ",    ,

     30 . ( 11 )
   2.40 ./ http://absolut-taxi.kiev.ua 
  ,   ,       ,    .  ,  ,    , ,  1   2,60. ,   , ,     .

----------


## saletell

> ,      (  , , , , ,    ).     .      .

        !  .  .          ,        ,         .   

> 30 . ( 11 )
>    2.40 ./ http://absolut-taxi.kiev.ua 
> ,   , ,     .

        ?        30-!!!        - ,     ,     ,     -  ,  ,

----------


## JPM

,       ...
 3     ?!     ,         6     ,    4    ""...

----------


## Enter

> ?        30-!!!        - ,     ,     ,     -  ,  ,

      ?    8 .          , .  
 ,    "",   /    (     )   15,57 ,        - 45 .  ,  ,  .

----------


## saletell

> 1   2,60.

       1, 25  2-2.50    ,     1.50 
  2,60  ,      ,   -     ,     ,      ,  ,  !     ,     ,  ,      .       ,         ,      ,     ,      ,    ,         ,       ,    ,      ,      ,      ,                 ,                  ,    ,         _    

> )

          ,        "  "    

> 15,57 ,        - 45 .

          - 42  ,            30-.    !   
   ,      ,     ,      !    ,     ,     !            ,           .    ,      !     ,      ,       ,       

> 1505

    .

----------


## Enter

> ,           .    ,      !

  ,        
,       .         ,    .   ,    ,    ?

----------


## saletell

> ?

        ,      ,       -    !      ! 
              ,      ,     ,  !!!

----------


## laithemmer

*saletell*,     " ".     . ͳ    . 
      ,     .      ,    , ,    ,   / / .      ?

----------


## Ihor

> ,       (  , *, , , , *   ).     .      .  
>       ,  "",    ,         , - .

  **:      ?   ,  :) .    :)

----------


## erazer

,    .

----------


## Enter

> ?   ,  :) .    :)

  ,   - ,   ,      .     ,      .    ,             . ,      ,            , -   ,    ,    ,           .

----------


## -

> 21    
> !!!      !!!!

  ,   ,  ,    .    -   ""   ,      . ,   .       -   -  . 
, ,       1563    .    -    .

----------


## Che

> ,  "",    ,         , - .

       ,       -,    ,  ...     ...   ...      .     ,       ,        ...     ...  ,       ,       ...    ,      ,     -...       ,     ... ...   :)

----------


## Enter

> ,       -,    ,  ...     ...

     ,  ,         ,    .  ,      ,  ,   , .     ,           ,     ,     ,  ,        .   ,        , GPS-,  ,  -         .

----------

)

----------


## Sky

*saletell*,        "" .     1505, 1506, 1554, 1555, 1563  1574  - 613333 -    ,       . ҳ     2 .   "".

----------

